# SHOW YOUR BUNNY EARS



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's a bird! It's a bunny! It's Cosy bunny running!

[attachment=29137:Easterbu...sighting.jpg]


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

That is so adorable, Brit. She really does look like she has bunny ears!
I only have one bunny ear picture, but Coco isn't running. 

[attachment=29138:coco_bunny.jpg]


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> It's a bird! It's a bunny! It's Cosy bunny running!
> 
> [attachment=29137:Easterbu...sighting.jpg][/B]


Oh how cute Brit. I am never surprised by the smiles that Cosy and you bring to my face. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh my goodness, she does look like a little bunny!! how adorable!! :wub: 



here are my 2 favs. i dunno if the second one is bunny ear-ish enough...lol. 

[attachment=29141:Mass_Dancing_copy.jpg]

[attachment=29140icture_2850_copy.jpg]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

hahahah ~ She does look like a little bunny. Even looks like she's hopping :wub: 

Here's Henry ~ lol


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> hahahah ~ She does look like a little bunny. Even looks like she's hopping :wub:
> 
> Here's Henry ~ lol[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: WOW they really are breeding some "different" looking Maltese aren't they? Henry doesn't look that amused


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-cute thread :wub: This has always been my favorite Kosmo bunny ears pic! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

How cute! I was expecting a new outfit with ears but that pic is so much better. I'm lacking in the picture department because I don't have any bunny ears shots. I guess I'm off to make Bella pounce around.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

"Weeeeeeeeeeeeee weeeeeeeeeeeeee, watch me run, I'm running, weeeeee weeeeee" says Cosy Bunny. She is such a doll baby Brit.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> "Weeeeeeeeeeeeee weeeeeeeeeeeeee, watch me run, I'm running, weeeeee weeeeee" says Cosy Bunny. She is such a doll baby Brit.[/B]



Deb, I know you must have some bunny ear pics of Tuffy. lol Show us the earssssssssss! lol


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

This is more of a blooper, but the best I could find with Winnies ears in the air. Her entire face looks like shes defying gravitational force! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Lol very cute Brit, Cosy had the prettiest little bunny ears :wub:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

* Two halves make a whole - right?

Left Side:*

[attachment=29150:NoelleFall3SM_2.jpg] 

*Right Side:*

[attachment=29148:B_W.jpg]


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Ohhh I love the Cosy pics.... Those are some serious bunny ears she has working..... 

these are the only bunny ears I've captured on film for Izzy but she makes them all the time.











Leslie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

[attachment=29164icture_492.jpg]

Oh this thread is so cute!

There is Lucy's ears in my avatar and this is a puppy pic of Caira and Caddy. I can't believe Caira was so darn small!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Too cute! All of the ears! You just have to love their big ole floppy ears, even when up from the wind, 
running or just jumping around.


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

:wub: :wub: AWWW! Cosy does look like a bunny with her ears in the air...LOL!! She's cute!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I've always LOVED that bunny-ear piccie of Cosy-kins! *sigh*
Oh, all of these bunny pics are TOO much! I love 'em all!! :wub: 
Here are a couple of Tchelsi Cottontail...
bunny-hoppin' up the stairs:
[attachment=29182:tchrunupstairs.jpg]
frolicking in the courtyard, legs for days! 
[attachment=29178ost_509...69254950.jpg]
tchelsi and cherie in a windstorm!
[attachment=29183:windstorm.jpg]
umm..?
[attachment=29179ost_509...69255014.jpg]
[attachment=29180:sleeping.jpg]
and here's that previously mentioned cotton-tail:
[attachment=29181:tchoallbutt400.jpg]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great pictures, all! Bonnie is too lazy to run or frolic for bunny ears. :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=29184:ctmpphpipKIzf.jpg]

just one bunny in my house.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Awww, cute pictures everyone!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Everyone's bunnies are so cute! Love the bunny tail, too!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Everyones bunny ear pics are so cute.

Here are Mill and Murph flying up the backyard









Murph again









Mill...someone holding her ears up here I believe..


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=463849
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, you asked for it!

[attachment=29214:silly_wabbit.jpg]

[attachment=29216:ears1.jpg]

[attachment=29217:ears2.jpg]

[attachment=29218:ears3.jpg]

[attachment=29219:ears4.jpg]


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

[attachment=29222:ears1.jpg]

[attachment=29223:ears2.jpg]

[attachment=29224:ears3.jpg]

[attachment=29225:ears4.jpg]


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

> Here are a couple of Tchelsi Cottontail...
> bunny-hoppin' up the stairs:
> [attachment=29182:tchrunupstairs.jpg][/B]


Oh, Heidi ... I've totally been waiting for this photo of Tchesi Ann ... I remember when you first posted that photo of her running up the stairs. MAJOR bunny ears!

So glad Cosy (the original bunny ears) has started this thread!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

No bunny ear pics here but all of these pictures are sooo cute and so funny!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Not exactly a maltese, but it's the only picture I have right now of any of our pets with bunny ears. This is Goldie and Buddy.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Here's our contribution....

[attachment=29274:bunny_ears.jpg]

[attachment=29275:bunny_ears_ii.jpg]

[attachment=29276:bunny_ears_iii.jpg]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=463863
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! I remember those bunny ear pics! Too cute!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Love all the little bunnyeared cuties. I looked & looked, but no bunnyear pics here.


----------

